# Word of the Day - Zephyr



## debodun (Mar 24, 2021)

Zephyr (noun) - a prevailing warm and gentle westerly breeze.

After the spring equinox, people look forward to warming temps and gentle zephyrs.


----------



## Pappy (Mar 24, 2021)

Zephyr. A gentle flapping of the bed sheets to allow a gentle breeze to escape..


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 24, 2021)

I love the zephyrs we get on a cooler day, makes taking a walk so nice!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Mar 24, 2021)

Zephys and chinooks, two of my favourite things.


----------



## SetWave (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## horseless carriage (Mar 24, 2021)

Zephyr was the Greek god of the west wind. Well done the Greeks. 
The Romans on the other hand actually have a god of the flatulent wind, he's called: Crepitus.
See how much you learn on Senior Forums?


----------



## Mr. Ed (Apr 2, 2021)

Wasn't there a car called Zephyr?


----------



## debodun (Apr 3, 2021)

Mr. Ed said:


> Wasn't there a car called Zephyr?


Yes, made by Ford.


----------

